# Lungeing in a rope halter?



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

I lunge in a bridle or cavesson. I hate how halters twist, sometimes the cheek can end up interfering with vision..


----------



## Muppetgirl (Sep 16, 2012)

My horse, will lunge freely in just his barn halter, he doesn't pull on me and that is why I just leave the halter on, but if he was a youngster or a puller I wouldn't use the halter as just as JDI said, they twist all over the horses face. I don't lunge him in his bridle because of the bit I ride in.....I usually saddle him, attach the lunge rein to the ring on the bottom of the halter, lunge him, remove the halter, put the bridle on and ride.....I only lunge him when he's full of beans from time off, id rather he shook the silly's out before I get on him! and I also do it to check for soundness and to just see my horse from the ground

When I worked as a groom at a show jumping facility we geared right up for lunging, it was for training rather than getting the pi$$ and vinegar out of a horse.


----------



## StarfireSparrow (Jan 19, 2009)

It depends on what I am working on that day. I typically use the rope halter if we are doing obedience and communication work and a lunging cavesson if I am doing detailed work like the side reins or sharp transitions. I teach them to lunge with a flat halter the first few time as long as it is well fitted for them.


----------



## Thunderspark (Oct 17, 2012)

I lunge in a rope halter, I don't have any web halters at all. I also ride in the rope halter in the round pen. Sometimes my young one who is 3 and just starting under saddle is lunged in a halter or a bridle, I usually use the halter with a bareback pad and a friend who is also working with him uses the bridle and saddle while lunging him.
I guess it all depends on what you are doing with the horse....


----------



## usandpets (Jan 1, 2011)

If the horse doesn't pull, using either shouldn't be an issue. If the horse does pull, the rope halter give a little more bite to correct the behavior.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## whispering willow (Nov 9, 2011)

You can lunge a horse in any type of halter. I personally lunge my horses in there leather halters.


----------



## BarrelRacingLvr (Feb 26, 2012)

I lunge all my horses in a rope halter...that is all I use actually is rope halters. I haul, lunge, lead, ect in rope halters.


----------



## Mochachino (Aug 14, 2012)

Depends on the horse....my older QH I can use a rope halter as he doesn't pull and works on a very loose line, my younger Paint, some days I could probably, but mostly I use a flat halter or the bridle.


----------



## PunksTank (Jul 8, 2012)

I lunge my horse in a flat halter and put the line on the side of the halter that I'm on, so I'm not twisting the halter should she pull. I personally do _not _like lunging in rope halters. They're resting on sensitive nerves and every step the horse takes on the lunge, especially a trot or canter, the weight of the lunge line swinging around is jiggling on their sensitive face nerves.
The flat halter muffles all that line jiggling. I would use a cavesson could I afford one, but would NOT use a bridle for the same reason of the line jiggling and schwacking their mouth every step they take. Even if it's only a little bit that's got to be seriously bothersome.


----------

